# LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X SCSI

## johis184

I am trying to install Gentoo 2004.1 (minimal x86 CD) on to an IBM rackmount. However at boot the SCSI controller was not found and various modprobes of SCSI modules fail. I have to get this server working by tomorrow or it won't be running Gentoo (Not my choice) so please help with any info you can. Any help would be greatly apreciated.

The following is output from lspci:

livecd scsi # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ServerWorks CNB20-HE Host Bridge (rev 33)

00:00.1 Host bridge: ServerWorks CNB20-HE Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: ServerWorks CNB20-HE Host Bridge

00:06.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

00:0f.0 Host bridge: ServerWorks CSB5 South Bridge (rev 93)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: ServerWorks CSB5 IDE Controller (rev 93)

00:0f.2 USB Controller: ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller (rev 05)

00:0f.3 ISA bridge: ServerWorks GCLE Host Bridge

00:10.0 Host bridge: ServerWorks: Unknown device 0101 (rev 05)

00:10.2 Host bridge: ServerWorks: Unknown device 0101 (rev 05)

00:11.0 Host bridge: ServerWorks: Unknown device 0101 (rev 05)

00:11.2 Host bridge: ServerWorks: Unknown device 0101 (rev 05)

06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

06:08.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

08:07.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 07)

08:07.1 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 07)

livecd scsi #

and part of cat /proc/pci

  Bus  8, device   7, function  0:

    SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 7).

      IRQ 9.

      Master Capable.  Latency=72.  Min Gnt=17.Max Lat=18.

      I/O at 0x2600 [0x26ff].

      Non-prefetchable 64 bit memory at 0xf9ff0000 [0xf9ffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 64 bit memory at 0xf9fe0000 [0xf9feffff].

  Bus  8, device   7, function  1:

    SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (#2) (rev 7).

      IRQ 9.

      Master Capable.  Latency=72.  Min Gnt=17.Max Lat=18.

      I/O at 0x2700 [0x27ff].

      Non-prefetchable 64 bit memory at 0xf9fd0000 [0xf9fdffff].

      Non-prefetchable 64 bit memory at 0xf9fc0000 [0xf9fcffff].

----------

## ronmon

Did you boot the LiveCD with 'gentoo doscsi' as per the instructions? If not, that is likely to cause a problem.

Also, if the kernel on the CD is newer than 2.6.5 the driver (sym53c8xx_2) is broken. There is some stuff about it on LKML here and here, which has been completely ignored. I work around that by keeping a copy of the '.i' drivers and overwriting them into the new kernel source tree.

----------

## johis184

doscsi had no effect however I discovered that if you load the mpt modules it finds the card and works fine. Just a matter of knowing the names of the modules you need. Thanks for you reply.

----------

## -Craig-

device drivers -> Fusion MPT device support -> Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI 

You need that. Found in the forums.

----------

## adelante

This is what I love about these forums, answers to my questions in about 20 seconds.

thanks!   :Laughing: 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

& people are even answering for 2.5 years old questions      :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ckdake

This is exactally what I needed too!

(That SCSI card is what shows up when installing in the most recent build of VMware Fusion for Mac OS X - Intel)

----------

## inc

 :Laughing:  Just what I was missing ...

Device Drivers -> Fusion MPT device support -> Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI

----------

